# What's your top 3 PYTHONS?



## Adictv (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, all
just wanting to see people's most wanted australian python(or already have in some cases)
Mine would have to be:
1) Woma
2) Diamond
3) BHP


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 9, 2009)

woma bhp woma


----------



## gravitation (Jan 9, 2009)

Have to say Green tree pythons, stimsons, macs and olives.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 9, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> woma bhp woma


 

lmao, nice selection.

woma, water, gtp


----------



## arbok (Jan 9, 2009)

woma, bhp, bhp


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ooohh thats a hard one...

GTP, Woma, BHP & Death Adder


----------



## Chuckface01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Stimson's
Bredli's
Woma


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have too many to list lol, everything in my collection =)


----------



## brettmo (Jan 9, 2009)

changes from day to day 

Today:

Woma's
BHP's
Stimmies


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 9, 2009)

Today for me it's:

Murray Darling Carpet Python
Stimsons
Jungle Pythons
Womas 

=)


----------



## Lil_Kizza (Jan 9, 2009)

Yellow or Red GTP, BHP or Jungle


----------



## Vixen (Jan 9, 2009)

Reduced Pattern Coastal
Topaz Woma
Freckle Bredli
Blonde / Platinum Macs


----------



## Dave (Jan 9, 2009)

Death adder, RBB and a albino olive


----------



## inthegrass (Jan 9, 2009)

for those of you that want womas, i have some good looking male hatchies for sale.
pm me, $575 each, willing to freight.
have a look at pics in the 4 sale threads.
olives
albino olives
blue phase green tree snake.
cheers


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Jungles
GTPs
I dunno about the third. Few that would probably fit in there. At the moment probably a pin stripe RHD woma.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2009)

1. GTP
2. Jungle
3. RSP


----------



## brettmo (Jan 9, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> Death adder, RBB and a albino olive



is this pythons or ALL aussie snakes?


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2009)

woma,
RSP, and
anything albino


----------



## bredli_lover (Jan 9, 2009)

1. Bredli
2. Jungles
3. Water python


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 9, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Ooohh thats a hard one...
> 
> GTP, Woma, BHP & Death Adder


hey no fair


----------



## imalizard (Jan 9, 2009)

Ive always loved the BHP, bredli and diamond


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 9, 2009)

Albino Darwin
Rough scaled python
Brown tree snake


----------



## Simple (Jan 9, 2009)

Perthensis
Albino Darwin
Olive


----------



## feral1 (Jan 9, 2009)

BHP, Woma, RSP, i have, i have, i want.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 9, 2009)

RSP, jungles and olives


----------



## megrim (Jan 9, 2009)

1. Water Python.
2. Green Tree Python.
3. Northern Tree Snake, (not a python, I know, but I really dig the colubrids ^_^ )


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 9, 2009)

Defiantly BHP,Albino Darwin and Nice bluey GTP.


----------



## 4orce (Jan 9, 2009)

GTP
Albino Darwin
BHP (QLD)


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 9, 2009)

Albino olive
Albino olive
GTP (want to say Albino olive again tho.)


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 9, 2009)

Cant wait for the Sandfire womas to become availiable so,

Sandfire woma
boodarie station woma
Pygmy python (2010) hopefully. Best of luck Pilbara


----------



## ecosnake (Jan 9, 2009)

1)Olive Pythons
2)Nice Stmsons python (Tanami)
3) Black and Gold Jungles


----------



## nugget1 (Jan 9, 2009)

bhp
diamond 
coastle


----------



## horsenz (Jan 9, 2009)

bredli
woma
bhp


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 9, 2009)

darwins. (albino & normal)
Bhp's (axanthic)
Scrubbies.
Blue share brown tree snake.
So what, i can't count lol


----------



## shane14 (Jan 9, 2009)

Morelia spilota Imbricata-SW carpet python
Apsitidites ramsayi-Woma
Olive Python


----------



## Reptilian66 (Jan 9, 2009)

My top 3 Australian Python's a, 1st Olive's-2nd Woma's-3rd Black-Headed.


----------



## structural (Jan 9, 2009)

im a big high yellow diamond fan and my sexy murray darling


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

Bredli
BHP
Roughie


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jan 9, 2009)

GTP...
BHP...
And Olive...


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 9, 2009)

1. Coastal
2. BHP
3. Jungle


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 9, 2009)

Olives,B.H.P, Woma


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 9, 2009)

ALL of 'em......... but gotta sat MD'S are my 1st choice


----------



## mungus (Jan 9, 2009)

I keep changing my mind...............lol
But, you got to put a quality diamond in there somewhere, add a albino darwin and a black/gold jungle and you have to be a very happy chappy.


----------



## kcaj_123 (Jan 9, 2009)

KaaTom said:


> Death Adder


 
Interesting python...

Woma, Olive, High yellow diamond


----------



## Kyro (Jan 9, 2009)

T+ Caramel Childreni
Albino Darwin
BHP


----------



## candycaine (Jan 9, 2009)

cape york Coastal
Cape york Jungle
WA BHP


----------



## krusty (Jan 9, 2009)

albino olive
scrubby
bhp's.


----------



## Boney (Jan 9, 2009)

STIMO'S
PERTHENSIS
macs


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 10, 2009)

for now (seeing i change me mind often)-

1. bredli's
2. stimsons/pygmy
3. MD


----------



## ravan (Jan 10, 2009)

top two are jungles and GTP
the last is a tie between coastals/bredlis/md's/roughscaled/woma's/diamonds ^_^ hehe


----------



## Ishah (Jan 10, 2009)

1. High yellow/gold aka reduced black and reduced pattern Jungles (or anything like my one teehee - not saying its what I just mentioned... but it is HOT! and close/similar)
2. Stimmies (Nthn SA locale mainly) & Childrens
3. GTP
4. MD's &/or Hypo Bredli
5. SCRUB PYTHON!

And if there were colubrids involved...GTS's a blue, a green and a gold one ^_^ If there were elapids...Lesser black whipsnake or yellow faced whipsnake 

hehehe I cant count either....


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 10, 2009)

Albino Olives
GTP's URS Blue.
Platinum Mac's from Indicus.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 10, 2009)

Diamonds
Port Macs
Olives


----------



## DonnB (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Murray Darling
2. Woma
3. BHP


----------



## woodyoz (Jan 10, 2009)

*top 3 pythons*

Jungle , BHP , Woma


----------



## draqonfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Jungle Python
Green Tree Python
and............ both of the above again.


----------



## missjohno86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Stimsons
BHP
Woma


----------



## tenacres1100 (Jan 10, 2009)

in no particular order

Diamond

Darwin

MD's


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 10, 2009)

Jungle
GTP
MD


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 10, 2009)

rainbow__serpent said:


> Jungle
> GTP
> MD


 Ooh! Albino Darwins are also nice


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2009)

Diamond-BHP-Woma


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 10, 2009)

olives, normal or albino, as its their character that does it for me. (keep both forms anyway).
womas, once again for their character.
stimsons.


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 10, 2009)

I chose out of the 3 options there, but any Morelia is my number one fave followed not too far behind the olives. I have olives, Port Macs & Bredli & wouldn't trade them any aspidite species.


----------



## beeman (Jan 10, 2009)

Stimmies [got a real passion for them] BHP,s and Womas,
Would have to throw in jungles as well


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 10, 2009)

gtp, rsp, woma

and i know these aren't pythons but i would kill for 

northern brown tree snakes (night tigers)
common green tree snake (aqua coloured ones)
keelback


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 10, 2009)

GTP 
black and gold Jungle python
Diamond Python
Just need the first two to complete the colection


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jungle
BHP
Cape York coastal


----------



## emerald_taipan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vic carpets (black and grey ones without any brown colouration), oenpelli pythons (because they are the unknown) and rough scaled pythons


----------



## SP.Morton (Jan 10, 2009)

mmmmmmmm.......................... hard probably gtp, bredli, bhp or black and gold jungle carnt choose between them


----------



## Mavrick (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the look of the RSPs as well as the Jullatten (sp) Jungles. I also love Bredlis and I'm trying to convince my mother to buy one!


----------



## slacker (Jan 10, 2009)

Antaresia (all of them, though macs to a lesser extent)
Womas
RSP


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

probably bhp, murray darling and GTP's


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jan 10, 2009)

no no i like diamonds and bredlis and well too many to choose lets just say there more than 3


----------



## waikare (Jan 10, 2009)

B/g or b/w jungles
woma
gtp


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 10, 2009)

mine would be
1) stimmi
2) B+W Jungle
3) GTP


----------



## J3ss_ (Jan 10, 2009)

woma
rough scaled
bhp


----------



## Zena (Jan 11, 2009)

Diamond
Bredli
BHP


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 11, 2009)

Ehhh I can't resist! More of a wish list, my fave is my Olive, best charachter of the lot!

1 - White-lipped (and not just because I can't get one!)
2 - Albino Spotted (waiting patiently)
3 - My future unborn RP Prossies (wish they'd grow up and have sex already, gonna have some stunners!)


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 11, 2009)

Olive
BHP (One on the way in a couple of weeks)
Rough Scaled Python


----------



## dansocks (Jan 11, 2009)

woma
bhp
gtp


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow whats with everyone and GTP's, I really don't see the fascination. :shock::lol:

Oh well each to their own.


----------



## Jason (Jan 11, 2009)

woma, albino darwins, albino olives... love them all for their personality and their looks.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 11, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Wow whats with everyone and GTP's, I really don't see the fascination. :shock::lol:
> 
> Oh well each to their own.



You don't? They're amazingly beautiful?


----------



## Vixen (Jan 11, 2009)

captainpantspie said:


> You don't? They're amazingly beautiful?


 
Sure, but so are other pythons. =)


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 11, 2009)

Diamonds, Jungles, waters.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm.....................
I'd have to say-----
- blue GTP
-Water
-BHP
-Diamond


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

ooo thats a hard one out of the ones i can have it would be 
BHP, stimson, Carpet 

and out of all australian ones it would be 
Jungle carpet python, green tree python and Bredi and stimson and... what the heckk all aussie pythons too hard to choose


----------



## TheOnlyGoodSnake (Jan 12, 2009)

green tree python
woma
black and gold jungle


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 12, 2009)

hmmmmmm i would have to say
1 ) olive python - hopefully getting one soon
2 ) BHP - hopefully one day
3 ) Albino Darwin - ha when i have the money

but i dont think a selection on 3 is fair, so many attractive snakes, its almost torture to pick only 3


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 12, 2009)

Black headed python
Green tree python
Olive python


----------



## Amberoo (Jan 12, 2009)

Jeez loise, thats a tricky one.
Definately Olive first,
and then the next two are just to difficult to choose.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 7, 2009)

my top 3 would be 
1. Olive pythons
2. Bredli pythons
3. tie between BHP and Woma


----------



## QldMorelias (Feb 7, 2009)

Diamond
Bredli
Jungle

All mixed up together


only kidding


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 7, 2009)

My 3 favourite would have to be,G.T.P,Albino Darwin and White lipped Python


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 7, 2009)

olive
bhp
darwin


----------



## bulionz (Feb 7, 2009)

ive only got class 1 but if i was 18 and had class 2 i would so get a 
1.green tree python
2.jungle python
an i already got these but 
3.childrens python


----------



## pythonmania (Feb 7, 2009)

1. Bredli
2. Diamond
3. Coastal

What else can I say, they are what I have and I can't betray them, or hurt their feelings (LOL).:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Emmalicious (Feb 9, 2009)

1) Olive Python
2) Water Python
3) Black headed Python! next on my list =-D


----------



## mis_gmh (Feb 9, 2009)

mine would be:

B&W jungle
WA black head
cape york carpet


----------



## Bax155 (Feb 9, 2009)

1.Bredli (already own)
2. BHP
3. Woma
I like my outback species!!


----------



## larks (Feb 9, 2009)

1)Albino Darwin
2)GTP
3)Woma


----------



## seumas12345 (Feb 9, 2009)

GTP, black and white Jungle, BHP!!!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Feb 9, 2009)

Ummmm... My list... Yep... Three?? NOPE!!!

(main focus)
A male BHP that is a late 2007 model for my girl- Charters Towers/Georgetown/Hughenden locality!! 

A pair of Darwins
PygmyPythons
MDs 
File Snakes, a few years away!! 
The snake on Lil_Kizza avator!!! It looks gorgeous.


My oldest daughter just said her list is:
Another Bredli.
A pair of Pygmy Pythons.
A pair of Jungles.


My youngest just said HER list is:
A pair of BHP (for HER).
Another Bredli
and a pair of GTP


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm This is a hard one. 

1. Albino Darwins
2.Albino Olives
3.G.T.Ps


----------



## fraser888 (Feb 9, 2009)

BHP
B&W JUNGLE
then......BLONDE MACS, i think..........


----------



## biggie (Feb 10, 2009)

albino olive albino bhp bw jungle indicus line


----------



## yoyo101 (Feb 10, 2009)

diamond, bhp and bredli


----------



## Lozza (Feb 10, 2009)

womas
albino mac
gtp


----------



## ConsoleWizard (Feb 23, 2009)

Jungles
Jungles
Jungles


----------



## mark83 (Feb 23, 2009)

Albino Darwin/GTP,Woma,Jungle/Olive/BHP plus heaps more. Tough question


----------



## Snakebuster (Feb 23, 2009)

I would really like a bredli, a jungle and most of all, an olive!!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Feb 23, 2009)

olive python
scrub python
um murry darling * had to name a 3rd*


----------



## Birdey (Feb 23, 2009)

GTP
BHP
B&G Jungle


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 4, 2009)

BHP 
GTP 
Diamond


----------



## arjay (Mar 4, 2009)

GTP
Jungle
BHP


----------



## Scragly (Mar 4, 2009)

BHP
Olive
Jungle


----------



## Colin (Mar 4, 2009)

Jungle
Albino Darwin
GTP


----------



## herpkeeper (Mar 4, 2009)

1: Jungle carpet
2: Green python
3: rough scale pythons


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 4, 2009)

Jungles 
Albino darwins
Albino olives


----------



## samlam1187 (Mar 4, 2009)

gtp
julatten jungle
olive


----------



## White_Wolf (Mar 4, 2009)

GTP
Roughie
Albino Olive


----------

